# What program do you use to animate?



## Ivorytigress (May 28, 2012)

I really want to get into animation, but I don't know where to start as far as programs.


----------



## Arshes Nei (May 28, 2012)

http://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/117560-What-do-you-use-to-animate


----------

